# Texas in late July



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm going to San Antonio at the end of July, hoping to have a day or two to get away and fish. I'm open to suggestions from Port O'Connor to South Padre but would prefer to stick to the shortest drive possible, probably the Port Aransas area. I'll probably book a guide for one day but would also like to do some DIY wading one day. Any general ideas would be great, not expecting to get specific spots, at least not in the main forum, any PM information would be greatly appreciated. I'd be fine with chasing anything, reds, trout, jacks, black drum, etc. If there is any realistic chance at tarpon (baby or big) I would definitely be interested. I'll also throw it out there that I would be more than happy to split fuel and poling duties on a skiff, I have poling experience on the flats of Montana! lol. Thanks in advance for any info, tips, etc.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Get a guide for sure. Scott Null or Scott Sommmerlatte if you fly fish.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Two good recommendations. When I was with Capt. Null at an event last November, he was talking about scaling back on the guide business. Don't know if he's implemented that plan just yet.

sjrobin and smackdaddy on here are another options as well.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

One idea for a mostly DIY deal is to contact Slowride guide service and kayak rental in Port Aransas. Dean Thomas runs that and rents out kayaks in addition to other services. I bet he could steer you in the right direction for some flats action. The kayak could be used to get to a wadeable flat, but otherwise inaccessible to walk in wading. 

There is also corpus fishing forum board that might have some good local info.


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Renting a kayak is definitely the way to go for DIY. Not a ton of places to park a car and then walk in and wade on the shallow sight fishing stuff in the Rockport, Port O’Connor, Matagorda areas. Port A is probably your best bet for DIY stuff.

Also, another guide to consider who I have used several times and highly recommend is Drew Donahue (361) 633-9408. Great guy and not an a-hole. He fishes the Rockport to Port O area. If you call him tell him Andrew sent you his way.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can put you on fish and show you around to prepare you for a DIY trip. Thanks for the recommendation ckeat! Bwahaha


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can put you on fish and show you around to prepare you for a DIY trip. Thanks for the recommendation ckeat! Bwahaha


My bad man, I know you have a full time gig and are staying pretty busy. Didn’t want to advise and put the pressure on. 

Smack does know this area extremely well though, in all seriousness and knows how to and where to run. He would be great person to learn POC from!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

CKEAT said:


> My bad man, I know you have a full time gig and are staying pretty busy. Didn’t want to advise and put the pressure on.
> 
> Smack does know this area extremely well though, in all seriousness and knows how to and where to run. He would be great person to learn POC from!


And I will pole all day, wade all day, run you around showing you areas, whatever you want. Bring your boat and we can run that if it can run without chopping bottom. Fly, conventional, whatever you want.


----------



## Andrew Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

Tarpon are caught at the end of the Port A Jetties. There are usually always some young guys out there fly fishing for them.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Andrew Jones said:


> Tarpon are caught at the end of the Port A Jetties. There are usually always some young guys out there fly fishing for them.


That’s not the only place...


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

if you come south to Corpus - Padre area look me up I will be glad to take you as well, 9 mile hole - Baffin to Port A, www.lagunaflyoutfitters.com. Plenty of wade in areas diy here. good luck


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, I still haven't confirmed exactly when yet but will definitely check out the recommended guides/areas. Also, any recommended fly shops in the POC, Port Aransas, or Corpus Christi/S. Padre areas?


----------



## Acuna (Sep 4, 2018)

Swan Point in Rockport is a must stop if out that way.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

Roys bait and tackle in corpus very nice, good guys packed with gear


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Roy’s in Corpus is legit gear house, tons of stuff


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

PM @EvanHammer...He’s good at taking friends tarpon fishing in TX


----------



## Mike Geer (Nov 22, 2018)

Freddie Lynch fishes out of Corpus Christi; he is the best guide I have ever fished with. 361-533-4227

mike


----------

